# Just because.



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

Took some pictures of my layout, hope you like them. Dan


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

LOVE the cabin/small lake scene. :appl:
Good work!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

raleets said:


> LOVE the cabin/small lake scene. :appl:
> Good work!


Ditto what he said.....


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*thanks*

Appreciate it! Have to admit tho, the water is not my creation, bought it on ebay from seller "4me2befree". But it fit so perfectly!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

danhi said:


> Appreciate it! Have to admit tho, the water is not my creation, bought it on ebay from seller "4me2befree". But it fit so perfectly!


Nice work. :smilie_daumenpos:

A copy and paste I keep handy.....in case you want your pictures to show as pictures.

Inserting,
All you need to do is go back to the post where the pictures are and click edit,
then advanced edit.
then look up top and click on the paper clip,
then click whatever shows.
If you only have one picture it will just be a link click on it.
more then one picture will say insert all click on it.
All your pictures will show as pictures.

Every time you upload a picture after it uploads go back and click the paper clip a second time then click whatever shows.
It inserts the pictures as pictures instead of a link.

We only have 48 hours to edit, if you miss that ask a mod to insert them for you.
__________________


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*you the man!*

thanks big ed !!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No problem, when the thread gets large and it gets more pictures it is work for all to go back and forth clicking.

Really like the lake you made. :thumbsup:
Nice job well done. Pat pat.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Cool Layout! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*just because again!*


























Hope you like.


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*huh*

Guess I have to go down and fix that ceiling tile in the basement!


----------

